# Hubcap center medalion



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Anyone know where to purchase the center cap medalion on the full sports deluxe 67 hubcaps.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

AMES offers a few different PMD wheel cover lucite centers,
not sure what or if any would work on those "CUSTOM" Covers.


----------

